
500M-year-old worm 'superhighway' discovered in Canada - rbanffy
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-million-year-old-worm-superhighway-canada.html
======
codeisawesome
"Far, far below the deepest delving of the Dwarves, the world is gnawed by
nameless things. Even Sauron knows them not. They are older than he. Now I
have walked there, but I will bring no report to darken the light of day."

― Gandalf

------
mirimir
FYI: Example image

[https://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/194320.php](https://www.eurekalert.org/multimedia/pub/194320.php)

Paper: [https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gsa/geology/article-
abstrac...](https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gsa/geology/article-
abstract/47/3/231/568392/extensive-bioturbation-in-a-middle-cambrian)

------
harveywi
I have never seen so many motorcycle helminths.

------
valuearb
One minor nit on article, pretty sure multicellular life existed hundreds of
millions of years before Cambrian.

~~~
a3n
> The sea bed in the deep ocean during the Cambrian period was thought to have
> been inhospitable to animal life because it lacked enough oxygen to sustain
> it.

They're only talking about the deep ocean, not the whole world.

------
DonHopkins
It could be also described as a series of tubes, like the Internet.

~~~
dmos62
Is a series of tubes a sufficient abstract definition of the Internet? I'm not
trying to be pedantic; rather, I'm asking myself what would a good abstract
(literary) definition of internet be? The minimal and maximally general
definition that distinguishes internet from, say, the animal blood vessel
system or a plumbing system (or youtube (joke)) and other things that fit the
definition of series of tubes.

Having never thought about this before, I'm still surprised that this question
bewilders me a bit. I guess I don't know that much about the internet.

~~~
irishsultan
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Series_of_tubes)

~~~
dmos62
Oh my goodness.

> It's not a big truck. It's a series of tubes.

I didn't realise this was a pop reference, thanks.

------
purplezooey
Worm superhighway... sounds like a commute on 237.

